# Arnold, my adopted Orangutan at Nyaru Menteng, aged just 21 months



## MissG (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, so not really a pet but as an adoptive parent, I thought I would post this.

Some of you may have seen Orangutan Diary on BBC2. Arnold was a little 9 month old brought in to Nyaru Menteng sanctuary as an orphan back in May 2008.

Sadly, he became ill over the last couple of weeks and regrettable succumbed to Meningitis on April 16th 2009.

Poor little fella. RIP. xxxxx










Arnold


----------



## foxxy cleopatra (Nov 18, 2008)

awwww he looks like my nana!!! r.i.p


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aww thats so sad, poor little baby, he was adorable R.I.P Arnold xxx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

How very sad RIP sweetheart x


----------

